
My experience with agile, bureaucracy and unnecessary complication - sheldor
http://www.robbomb.com/2016/09/our-shitty-restaurant-my-experience-with-agile-bureaucracy-and-unnecessary-complication/
======
nmgsd
Accurate. Can confirm.

